# Reporting animal mistreatment to SEPRONA



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This came up on another thread but I don't want to hijack it so I'm starting a new one.


> *Originally Posted by Alcalaina *
> The village is full of dogs which are tied up all week and used for hunting at weekends. This isn't illegal; they are fed and watered, so SEPRONA aren't interested. The local police can order the owners to move them if the noise is causing a real nuisance, but they just take them out to the campo for a week then bring them back. Sometimes you just have to choose between getting a good night's sleep and falling out with your neighbours.
> 
> As for the cockerels, the owners just say they are pets. I don't think the police are that bothered.
> ...


Has anyone successfully used SEPRONA (_Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza_, a branch of the Guardia Civil) to stop dogs being caged or chained for long periods? We were given to understand that provided they were fed and watered regularly and there were no obvious signs of cruelty, they weren't interested.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It may depend on your relationship with SEPRONA....as a well-known local animal rescue charity we work closely with SEPRONA and their officers. We find them very sympathetic to our concerns. We get many calls from people telling us about dogs that are tied and we in turn tell them to contact SEPRONA. Our feedback is generally good...action is taken. We also report owners of abandoned micro-chipped dogs to SEPRONA and they prosecute wherever they can make a case.
Our local Ayto has a very good campaign promoting animal welfare and has issued a leaflet in which, among other animal care instructions, it states that dogs must not be tied for long periods.
It is a cruel and frankly unnecessary practice which is against the law in most European countries and in many states of the U.S.


As for falling out with neighbours.....I'd be only too eager to fall out with anybody who mistreated an animal, child or any living creature!l And as for cock-fighting....
Primitive, barbaric, disgusting and ...illegal.


----------



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

*Chained dogs etc.*

We have a problem with a neighbour on the opposite side of the valley, who has chained his dog to an olive tree for the last 6 days and nights, in 38 c temperatures. He is "fed and watered" but presumably as little as possible to keep the poor animal alive. Sometimes his chain goes round the tree, limiting his movements so that he could be in the sun.
His crying (barking he now cannot) is pathetic, his throat is now so dry from 6 days and nights he cannot make loud noises.
The neighbour only visits the dog twice a day. Unfortunately, the neighbour is also the brother of a friend of ours, although we do not know him. We asked her to intervene, which she did but nothing happened.
The owner told her that the dog is to keep wild boars away, but it is only an olive orchard and to inflict this torture on an intelligent animal for this reason is gross ignorance.
I am wary of going further - a friend of ours told us some years ago that he knew someone who politely asked a neighbour to treat his dog better.
Next day the dog was hanging by the neck from his gatepost.
Animal, child and female protection has a very long way to go in Spain.
In other words, anyone or any animal that cannot fight back.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sanpiran said:


> We have a problem with a neighbour on the opposite side of the valley, who has chained his dog to an olive tree for the last 6 days and nights, in 38 c temperatures. He is "fed and watered" but presumably as little as possible to keep the poor animal alive. Sometimes his chain goes round the tree, limiting his movements so that he could be in the sun.
> His crying (barking he now cannot) is pathetic, his throat is now so dry from 6 days and nights he cannot make loud noises.
> The neighbour only visits the dog twice a day. Unfortunately, the neighbour is also the brother of a friend of ours, although we do not know him. We asked her to intervene, which she did but nothing happened.
> The owner told her that the dog is to keep wild boars away, but it is only an olive orchard and to inflict this torture on an intelligent animal for this reason is gross ignorance.
> ...


Yes, I think that there is a tendency to see Spain through somewhat rose-tinted specs. You are quite correct in your comments on the treatment of animals and women....can't say about children. 
If there is anything you can do for this poor dog without risking its or your own safety, please do.
I understand this is a very delicate situation and SEPRONA's involvement could make a bad situation worse.
In our delight at living in Spain we often forget that there are still savage and primitive attitudes still only too alive and well away from the more 'sophisticated' areas.
I honestly don't know what I would do in your situation....steal the dog and take it to a shelter if that were at all possible?
That has been done


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I honestly don't know what I would do in your situation....steal the dog and take it to a shelter if that were at all possible?


Steal Dogs? Yeh....been there, done that! Four times in fact. All came to live with us and still living happily ever after.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sanpiran said:


> We have a problem with a neighbour on the opposite side of the valley, who has chained his dog to an olive tree for the last 6 days and nights, in 38 c temperatures. He is "fed and watered" but presumably as little as possible to keep the poor animal alive. Sometimes his chain goes round the tree, limiting his movements so that he could be in the sun.
> His crying (barking he now cannot) is pathetic, his throat is now so dry from 6 days and nights he cannot make loud noises.
> The neighbour only visits the dog twice a day. Unfortunately, the neighbour is also the brother of a friend of ours, although we do not know him. We asked her to intervene, which she did but nothing happened.
> The owner told her that the dog is to keep wild boars away, but it is only an olive orchard and to inflict this torture on an intelligent animal for this reason is gross ignorance.
> ...


Where is Sain, which you have as your location, or where is the dog? Are there any other towns, cities nearby?


----------



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

*Dogs etc*

Sain has somehow got shortened from Spain of course. We live in Axarquia, in the campo some km north of Velez-Malaga.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mary, since you already have a relationship with SEPRONA via ADANA, what would you advise individuals to do when they see an animal in distress as described by Sanpiran?

Can you contact SEPRONA via any Guardia Civil office?

Do they require photographic evidence? 

Will they respect your anonymity?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sanpiran said:


> Sain has somehow got shortened from Spain of course. We live in Axarquia, in the campo some km north of Velez-Malaga.


Ahh, well I did wonder...

The only thing I can suggest is ringing around all the animal shelter type places, possibly vets too, to see if they would be willing to intervene at all, or can tell you where to direct your complaints. For example, in Madrid I believe there's a section of the Guardia Civil who will take action in such cases...
Here's one list of animal shelters if you feel up to it. If you don't speak Spanish I wouldn't worry. There seem to be lots of English speakers attached to these places.
Listado de protectoras: Málaga, Murcia, Navarra, Ourense, Palencia, Pontevedra, Salamanca, Segovia | Facebook


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Mary, since you already have a relationship with SEPRONA via ADANA, what would you advise individuals to do when they see an animal in distress as described by Sanpiran?
> 
> Can you contact SEPRONA via any Guardia Civil office?
> 
> ...


Thinking about your first post, the fact is that it's comparatively easy for us to file a complaint with SEPRONA. As we ring in the name of ADANA we do have anonymity. We ring, they act...usually. Not always, though, if the animal's owner tells a 'good' story. But the fact they have been 'visited' often does the trick.

It was a bit too flip of me to dismiss concerns about neighbour reactions. In small towns and villages I admit that's easier said than done...as the previous post starkly reminds us.

I think photographic evidence is always useful. Whether or not anonymity would bev respected.....I wouldn't like to say. One thing I have learnt since leaving the UK is that so much depends on the character of the individual police officer - although friends tell me that's much the same in the UK now.

What I would do if I could would be to remove the animal and take it to a shelter...if that were at all possible. Then I would call SEPRONA and tell them what I had done. I've been looking for the number we ring but I don't have it at home, it's in our office.

Once we had an incident when a British man threw stones at Sandra and called her a filthy whore and told her to 'Go back where you come from'[ because she was feeding stray cats with a view to trapping and having them neutered. He threatened to poison the cats.
After I had gone out and made a show of myself (as my mother would have said) using choice words to tell him what I thought of him, I rang the police and SEPRONA. SEPRONA advised us to put notices around the street telling people it was a crime to put poison in a public place. They would have taken further action but the guy had disappeared. 

Sometimes the things you see are so bad you can't ignore them. Others - I guess you may have to.

This isn't really very helpful, is it.... I went to the Malaga Shelter today...they have 400 dogs.


----------



## totty (May 7, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Thinking about your first post, the fact is that it's comparatively easy for us to file a complaint with SEPRONA. As we ring in the name of ADANA we do have anonymity. We ring, they act...usually. Not always, though, if the animal's owner tells a 'good' story. But the fact they have been 'visited' often does the trick.
> 
> It was a bit too flip of me to dismiss concerns about neighbour reactions. In small towns and villages I admit that's easier said than done...as the previous post starkly reminds us.
> 
> ...


This is the first time I have written on this but I am animal lover. Currently have 1 dog and 1 cat. My husband and I are hoping to move to Spain( rent). My biggest worry is my cat. Cats go out and don't know where they go or have any control like a dog. What are your thoughts? I used to have 4 dogs, cat, chinchilla and guinea Pig. All were rescue as I struggle to say no when they need a home.


----------



## totty (May 7, 2012)

I just cant understand what goes through people's minds. How could inflicting pain on another person or animal not play on someone's conscience. I have been reprimanded many times at work for leaving my job to either catch a stray dog or injured cat and I will still do it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

totty said:


> This is the first time I have written on this but I am animal lover. Currently have 1 dog and 1 cat. My husband and I are hoping to move to Spain( rent). My biggest worry is my cat. Cats go out and don't know where they go or have any control like a dog. What are your thoughts? I used to have 4 dogs, cat, chinchilla and guinea Pig. All were rescue as I struggle to say no when they need a home.


we moved over here with one cat, Minnie - she loved it here, used to go out & we never had any problems - she died at 18 years old a few yers ago

in the meantime we had rescued another cat from a family who were going to drown her - they had found homes for the other kittens, but no-one wanted her for soem reason so we took her

Smudge is 7 now & a real homebody

after Minnie died we contacted a local rescue centre & took on an 8 month old girl - Biscuit - she loves to wander but always comes home

a few weeks ago we decided to get another kitten from the rescue centre.......& came home with 2  

they are boys & about 3 months old now, but very small for their age....... they had literally been pulled out of rubbish bins just before they were emptied & the rescue lady described them as 'bags of bones'

they are now healthy with shiney fur, into everything & causing havoc in the house - I've just started letting them into the secure garden & when they are a bit bigger I'll let them out




does that answer your question


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, you don't need to worry overmuch. Your pets will be OK here in Spain. There are horror stories but people do care for and look after animals.

If you settle near Estepona you will be made very welcome if you decide to volunteer at our shelter


----------



## totty (May 7, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> we moved over here with one cat, Minnie - she loved it here, used to go out & we never had any problems - she died at 18 years old a few yers ago
> 
> in the meantime we had rescued another cat from a family who were going to drown her - they had found homes for the other kittens, but no-one wanted her for soem reason so we took her
> 
> ...


Thank you for your quick response. It's such a worry as he thinks he can take on the world, has a bit of an attitude with other cats. But you have given me some reassurance . Thanks again


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

totty said:


> This is the first time I have written on this but I am animal lover. Currently have 1 dog and 1 cat. My husband and I are hoping to move to Spain( rent). My biggest worry is my cat. Cats go out and don't know where they go or have any control like a dog. What are your thoughts? I used to have 4 dogs, cat, chinchilla and guinea Pig. All were rescue as I struggle to say no when they need a home.


It really does depend where you live. I moved here with two elderly cats (15 and 16) and there's no way I would have let them out of the house, other than on the roof terrace. We live on the edge of a rural hill-town and they would have been torn to shreds by stray dogs or hit by a car in no time. There is also a big risk of picking up diseases from the many feral cats round here.

Nevertheless they had a very nice life as indoor cats, once they had got used to the heat and shed most of their fur. They loved to sit on the balcony outside the bedroom window and watch the world go by. They certainly got a better quality of scraps from our table! The veterinary care is very good here too.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> It really does depend where you live. I moved here with two elderly cats (15 and 16) and there's no way I would have let them out of the house, other than on the roof terrace. We live on the edge of a rural hill-town and they would have been torn to shreds by stray dogs or hit by a car in no time. There is also a big risk of picking up diseases from the many feral cats round here.
> 
> Nevertheless they had a very nice life as indoor cats, once they had got used to the heat and shed most of their fur. They loved to sit on the balcony outside the bedroom window and watch the world go by. They certainly got a better quality of scraps from our table! The veterinary care is very good here too.


I would have to agree with you on this.

Where we live cats allowed to roam free do not seem to last very long.
Neither do dogs come to that...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyway, :focus: 

What I am hoping to achieve with this thread is not to collect another catalogue of horror stories, but to get some practical advice for people concerned about animal welfare who want to do more than just commiserate. 

I found this helpful information on the web;


> Spain - how to report a suspected case of animal cruelty
> 
> There are laws to protect animals from cruelty. They cannot complain when they food food or water, no shade from the sun or rain, or have been tied up on a short chain and then forgotten. But we can speak for them. Please help.
> 
> ...


I see also that there is something being done in Jimena (home of Jimenato) to start a local action group.


> JIMENA Not a week has gone by from the poor dog saga (See various references all over Facebook, Google+, etc.) when we found this puppy near the campsite at the top of the village. She is very thin, full of mange, has swollen feet, but can be saved, we think. If you can do anything about it, please do. The Seprona number is 062, which is the Guardia Civil emergency number, of which Seprona is the nature conservation unit and is supposed to see to these things. Please watch this space for the beginnings of an animal protection society for Jimena (it's a long bureaucratic procedure to become legal) ...
> CampoPulse: Here we go again!


The laws relating to animal welfare in Spain (specifically Andalucia, as they vary by region) are provided in English here:

Laws against domestic animal cruelty in Andalucía and Spain

So if you have any evidence of successful denuncias, more details of the law in other regions, or other ideas for how people can get involved, please post them here. Let's see if we can make a difference!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Anyway, :focus:
> 
> What I am hoping to achieve with this thread is not to collect another catalogue of horror stories, but to get some practical advice for people concerned about animal welfare who want to do more than just commiserate.
> 
> ...


Which is basically what I said in an earlier post

There is a political party in Andalucia which exists solely to promote awareness of animal welfare issues: PACMA. They put up candidates in the last regional elections and we liaise with them but frankly I think it's a waste of their time putting up candidates. Their vote was derisory.

The most effective way of changing attitudes is through education and ADANA have teamed up with Nando 'In the Doghouse' Brown of iTalk Radio to take a programme of animal care education into schools in our area.

We do have to be very careful how we approach this issue which has cultural and traditional concerns and we must be sensitive to these without compromising on the basic issue that it's wrong to inflict cruelty on any living creature.. 
Being lectured by a bunch of effete foreigners is not the way to change attitudes, as we've had to remind some over-enthusiastic but ultimately counter-productive volunteers.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

oi oi don't forget good old moi here missus  I know Nando is handsome but hey..... 

it IS all about education and it's all very well having the laws about animal welfare but if they are not followed through then no-body will give a monkeys. The one on abandonment for example.....what a load of tosh. If they followed up every microchip and fined every person that had abandoned their pets they might actually get a small bit of money back (after all, it's just a check on a database and a written fine - not a huge heap of costly legwork) - even if they followed that up to check the electoral role back in the UK where many of these people end up after dumping their dogs, it's still not so costly and could start to make a small difference.

grrrr I am getting all hot under the collar again.....especially as yet another dog has been dumped on my track  anybody looking for a new dinky older girl - reckon she'd be a great cafe dog - v chilled out!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donz said:


> oi oi don't forget good old moi here missus  I know Nando is handsome but hey.....
> 
> it IS all about education and it's all very well having the laws about animal welfare but if they are not followed through then no-body will give a monkeys. The one on abandonment for example.....what a load of tosh. If they followed up every microchip and fined every person that had abandoned their pets they might actually get a small bit of money back (after all, it's just a check on a database and a written fine - not a huge heap of costly legwork) - even if they followed that up to check the electoral role back in the UK where many of these people end up after dumping their dogs, it's still not so costly and could start to make a small difference.
> 
> grrrr I am getting all hot under the collar again.....especially as yet another dog has been dumped on my track  anybody looking for a new dinky older girl - reckon she'd be a great cafe dog - v chilled out!


Yes, Nando looks cool...and is a nice guy as well.
To be fair to SEPRONA, they have followed up on the few occasions we have been able to supply data. They even traced an owner to his new address in Madrid...don't ask me how....
But yes, you are right. Personally, I wouldn't rule out a spell in jail followed by six months' compulsory work at a shelter.


----------



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

*Seprona etc*

Thanks for your response. The animal I mentioned has now been chained up for nearly two weeks, permanently, with no bed, but we do see it 'fed and watered', but with what we don't know. Its cries get weaker as the days go by, and it now struggles to bark at all, the noise it makes is distressing rather than a noise nuisance. It is now 38c and my wife is very distressed about the poor animal.
We have spoken to a Spanish vet who reports that (as far as he knows) it is illegal to keep a dog chained up permanently, if it must be confined, this has to be with a minimum 15 metres of space and with shade.
For those with a more adventurous outlook and a necessary small tools, the dog is located at Google Earth ref. 36* 53' 55.70" N 4* 07' 39.46" W
A track off the main road going north on the left is 36* 53' 52.07 N 4* 07' 34.26" W.
Of course I'm not suggesting anything more illegal than what the dogowner is doing.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sanpiran said:


> Thanks for your response. The animal I mentioned has now been chained up for nearly two weeks, permanently, with no bed, but we do see it 'fed and watered', but with what we don't know. Its cries get weaker as the days go by, and it now struggles to bark at all, the noise it makes is distressing rather than a noise nuisance. It is now 38c and my wife is very distressed about the poor animal.
> We have spoken to a Spanish vet who reports that (as far as he knows) it is illegal to keep a dog chained up permanently, if it must be confined, this has to be with a minimum 15 metres of space and with shade.
> For those with a more adventurous outlook and a necessary small tools, the dog is located at Google Earth ref. 36* 53' 55.70" N 4* 07' 39.46" W
> A track off the main road going north on the left is 36* 53' 52.07 N 4* 07' 34.26" W.
> Of course I'm not suggesting anything more illegal than what the dogowner is doing.



For the first time since coming to Spain I regret my location.
Please somebody help....could the vet you spoke to contact SEPRONA?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

While I agree with all your sentiments entirely......there comes a time when you have to stand up and be counted.
I've been called in a couple of times in cases like this on a more local basis, but you're about 4 hours from me.....so there's no way I can get down there and do the biz.

So it's going to be down to you....if you've got a mate or two who can keep their mouth shut, then pull them in as well. Take any tools you'll need, dog treats to keep him quiet, ensure you've got some sort of collar and lead....or even a length of rope if necessary. If the dog is very close to you, get a safe house with another Brit who's not in the area and leave him there. 

Wait till the early hours, park well away from the area if you're taking the car, and you'll be in and out before anybody knows it. Job done! They won't see it coming.
If you decide to go for it, get Jo or Lynn to delete these posts.


----------



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

Many thanks for replies, mrypg9 and XTreme. We have two nearer neighbours of little use, one German with dogs, but I doubt if she would care, one English who prefers to 'keep his head down', so no help there.
I will check whether or not the vet would do anything, but I also have to be careful as the dog owner knows that we complained to his sister and we've been warned countless times that campo farmers etc., can react violently and usually get away with it. A difficult situation.
What surprises me is that another English dog-owner lives about 150metres above the guilty owner, also another on the same track as the guilty party, but no reaction to the dog in distress.
At the moment the gloss of Spain is wearing a bit thin but we'll try to do something more. Cheers


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

XTreme said:


> While I agree with all your sentiments entirely......there comes a time when you have to stand up and be counted.
> I've been called in a couple of times in cases like this on a more local basis, but you're about 4 hours from me.....so there's no way I can get down there and do the biz.
> 
> So it's going to be down to you....if you've got a mate or two who can keep their mouth shut, then pull them in as well. Take any tools you'll need, dog treats to keep him quiet, ensure you've got some sort of collar and lead....or even a length of rope if necessary. If the dog is very close to you, get a safe house with another Brit who's not in the area and leave him there.
> ...


I really like you, Xtreme....


----------



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

*Dogs, Seprona, etc.*

This is not a direct reply to the previous post, but a continuation of my own post regarding a chained dog opposite my house. It has now been permanently chained up for over two weeks, out in the campo, to an olive tree.
The latest is that my wife, deeply troubled by it, went down the valley and up onto the neighbours land to tend the dog. The dog really didn't know she was there, had red eyes and panted continuously. The neighbours wife eventually turned up, amicably, fortunately, followed by two nieces. My wife is now convinced that the poor dog is 'loco', driven that way by the heat, confinement and lack of contact. It seemed completely oblivious to the presence of four people. I mentioned before that its bark had changed in the two weeks, it is now a high-pitched almost maniac noise.
What I want to know from dog-experts is, will this dog ever recover from its treatment? Is it now 'loco' and likely to stay that way? I have in mind the fall of the Berlin wall and the thousands of dogs trained to kill and maim by the commies. Most had to be put down as they were permanently 'brain damaged' and could never recover.
The only good thing is that several people are now involved and I'm sure that the animals' treatment will be better. But is it too late??


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Sanpiran, so sorry but without a proper assessment (or even seeing the dog for ourselves at all) it's impossible to tell - our interpretation to yours on many points would be completely different - certainly doesn't sound happy though


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sanpiran said:


> This is not a direct reply to the previous post, but a continuation of my own post regarding a chained dog opposite my house. It has now been permanently chained up for over two weeks, out in the campo, to an olive tree.
> The latest is that my wife, deeply troubled by it, went down the valley and up onto the neighbours land to tend the dog. The dog really didn't know she was there, had red eyes and panted continuously. The neighbours wife eventually turned up, amicably, fortunately, followed by two nieces. My wife is now convinced that the poor dog is 'loco', driven that way by the heat, confinement and lack of contact. It seemed completely oblivious to the presence of four people. I mentioned before that its bark had changed in the two weeks, it is now a high-pitched almost maniac noise.
> What I want to know from dog-experts is, will this dog ever recover from its treatment? Is it now 'loco' and likely to stay that way? I have in mind the fall of the Berlin wall and the thousands of dogs trained to kill and maim by the commies. Most had to be put down as they were permanently 'brain damaged' and could never recover.
> The only good thing is that several people are now involved and I'm sure that the animals' treatment will be better. But is it too late??



What Donz has said is true, we can't tell.
But we have had in our perrera dogs in dreadful states of physical neglect who with careful nursing and tlc show remarkable recoveries.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Their is the "other side of the coin". Not all spanish people are cruel or dimissive of their dogs. Take the case of my friend Pepe. His pal bought a puppy, but the neighbours complained. Rather than have the pup put down, he asked Pepe to take the pup. Micky now lives at their summer house, fed, watered, excerised every day, regular trips to the vet and has the company of Pepe's other two dogs, Pepe's son's and Grandchildren and is a regular visitor to our house, where Micky plays with our wee Flossie.

Yes there are horrible people, in Spain,who mistreat their dogs, BUT NOT ALL DO THIS. YES THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO DESERVE A LEAD INJECTION TO THE BRAIN, ADIMINSTERED WITH A 12 BORE SHOTGUN.

Pepe nearly lost his sight last year(shingles in his eyes) later he had pnuemonia and laterly a heart attack, this year, his wife has had problems with her artifical hip. The two sons look after the 93 year old Granny, the dogs and the grandchildren and has no problem asking for help, when the family can't do it (feed them, let them roam,get them back, make sure they have water and food).


----------



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

*Dog chained up*

This is the latest regarding the dog I reported chained up for over two weeks in an olive grove.
My last note said that my wife had visited the dog, without knowing the owner or his/her possible reaction.
In the end it was friendly and my wife pointed out obvious defects in the treatment of the animal, including the fact that he could not reach water because his chain was all knotted up. He also had a wound caused by friction from the heavy chain, etc.
It turned out that the enormous pain the dog suffered for over two weeks was to protect about 6 water-melon plants from boars! Not the olive trees.
But the owner has now taken the dog away and I'm sure that the three very nice Spanish ladies will ensure its kind treatment. Unfortunately we will never know because the owner lives some distance away. But it is good news for the poor beast.


----------

